

Facebook's Big Facelift - nreece
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/may2008/id20080514_205389.htm

======
SwellJoe
Tits or GTFO. Where are the screenshots?

~~~
DougBTX
<http://www.facebook.com/FacebookPreviews>

~~~
SwellJoe
Champ.

